# Love it or Hate it: UGG Boots



## jdepp_84 (Aug 1, 2007)

Price: $160

I dont know about the metallic finish. They do seem comfy though.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm torn. My eyes are telling me no and my feet are telling me yes. Haha.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 1, 2007)

Uggs are totally comfy. The metallic just isn't my thing, and I prefer the shorter ones.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Aug 1, 2007)

I love my uggs, but I don't think I like those.


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2007)

not crazy about it


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 2, 2007)

i dont know really


----------



## bCreative (Aug 2, 2007)

I HATE UGGS!!!!!! And what makes me sick is that people wear them in the summer!!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 2, 2007)

absolutely HATE Uggs!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 2, 2007)

Ewww! The look like they've been spraypainted!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 2, 2007)

I think uggs are the ugliest foot wear on the planet..........sorry


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 2, 2007)

thats the sound i made whe i saw this

UGG!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Aug 2, 2007)

Uggs annoy me.


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 2, 2007)

I really just hate Uggs, I'm sorry. In Southern CA. people go around in them when it's like 80 degrees outside, and I wish they'd get arrested for it too.





(Only kidding. It should be a free country.)Still,I wish people would get over Uggs...Oh well.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really just hate Uggs, I'm sorry. In Southern CA. people go around in them when it's like 80 degrees outside, and I wish they'd get arrested for it too.



(Only kidding. It should be a free country.)Still,I wish people would get over Uggs...Oh well.

LOL, totally agree!


----------



## girlie2010 (Aug 2, 2007)

hate it


----------



## semantje (Aug 2, 2007)

hate it for sure, this is so not fashionable, even tho they walk like your on clouds


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 2, 2007)

I like Uggs but im not all for the metallic!


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 2, 2007)

yikes


----------



## justdragmedown (Aug 2, 2007)

I have never been a fan of uggs


----------



## RachaelMarie (Aug 3, 2007)

Hate it. I don't like anything by Ugg


----------



## Karren (Aug 10, 2007)

HATE!!! Look like boots left over form a bad B space movie..

Karren


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 10, 2007)

HATE! Only because some people wear them with EVERYTHING, and in any kind of weather.


----------



## Saje (Aug 10, 2007)

I love my Uggs and the fact that not everyone can pull em off.

But I dont like those. But I am sure someone somewhere can pull em off and look totally adorable in it.


----------



## MissMudPie (Aug 10, 2007)

I think they're pretty darn ugly, but I thought so about Crocs, too. Now I have 2 pairs of those. I dunno. If they're comfy, I say wear them.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 11, 2007)

leave it


----------



## mayyami (Aug 11, 2007)

Ugg-ugg-ugglay!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 11, 2007)

Lemme just say...I was anti-Ugg until I slipped my foot into one. They are ugly, but sooooo comfortable. I especially love them in the Winter, so cozy. I Do NOT like the metallic Uggs though....


----------



## MindySue (Aug 12, 2007)

anti...

ever heard about how they get the wool for those? poor sheeps..


----------



## KatJ (Aug 12, 2007)

Not an Ugg kinda girl. Specially spray painted ones.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lemme just say...I was anti-Ugg until I slipped my foot into one. They are ugly, but sooooo comfortable. I especially love them in the Winter, so cozy. I Do NOT like the metallic Uggs though.... ME TOO! Yeah, I still think they are ugly... but I bought mine to wear around the house just for the comfort and feel.


----------



## Dreama (Aug 13, 2007)

I do not like them at all. Maybe if I lived in a colder state or something, but Florida just isn't cutting it.


----------



## CandyApple (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm torn. My eyes are telling me no and my feet are telling me yes. Haha. Ditto!


----------



## xEdenx (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif absolutely HATE Uggs!! im with you on that one. I live in canada so I sadly see them all the time.


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my Uggs but I live in the Midwest and we have really bad winters....


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

hmm, i like ugg, although i may not buy that metallic color, i don't think it looked that bad


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 19, 2007)

they are ugly!


----------



## bluebear91504 (Aug 20, 2007)

comfy, but makes my feet look clownishly huge


----------



## crazypretty (Aug 20, 2007)

hate it


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate uggs. They are soo ugly...I can't see how they were ever in style. And I'm sure there are other shoes out there for people to wear that are comfortable yet still look good. lol.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Choices, choices.....Uggs=Birkenstocks=FUGLY. For myself nope!


----------



## piningislove (Aug 20, 2007)

i love uggs

so comfy

but yeah, it looks retarded if worn in the summer

especially with like a mini skirt it's like why are you wearing winter boots if it's so hot?


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm getting a new pair tom, and I can't decide on black or chesnut ones.


----------



## smoochies (Aug 23, 2007)

don't really like it


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 23, 2007)

_I hate Ugg boots. They are absolutely not flattering at all. _


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 23, 2007)

hate it


----------



## lagirl1578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't really like them.


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 24, 2007)

ehh i would say no


----------



## Nox (Aug 25, 2007)

When I was in Minnesota, UGGS were very practical to have around actually. I completely wore out my pink ones to shit. I need to find a replacement (even though I currently live in SoCal... Please don't shoot me SierraWren, LOL!) but I am not feeling those C3PO boots there...sorry, Star Wars reference.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

their boots&amp;purses are ugly - these are no exception. There are some flats&amp;clogs that i wouldnt mind getting my hands on though..


----------



## gemmadee (Sep 5, 2007)

These particular boots NO! But as ugly as uggs are I will continue to rebuy them because they are ridiculously comfortable &amp; perfect for running around my college (lots of hills &amp; stairs) &amp; cold weather, its almost always foggy here. BUT I like lfa boots better &amp; they are a bit more fashion friendly i think


----------



## Anthea (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant see the boots as I dont have 10 posts yet, but personally I dont like them. They are ugly.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 20, 2007)

all i can say is ugh...no likey


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 20, 2007)

They look like slippers but in boot form and i'm NOT a fan of the color especially.


----------



## Noonz (Sep 21, 2007)

It's not feminine at all.. I don't like it


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi,

I've never liked the look of Ugg boots.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 29, 2007)

i hate uggs! NO ONE looks good in them!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 29, 2007)

Now I can see the photo, those look soooo wrong


----------



## Roma Therepy (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi there, i love UGGS, both my young daughters wear them and have diffrent colours, i always wear mine but def not for dressing up with, x Roma


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 29, 2007)

I am not fond of UGGS!


----------



## Fashionluvver (Sep 29, 2007)

I love Uggs, but def. not those the metallic color just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't like Uggs either.


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

I love my uggs.. Im not into that metallic but I have 3 pairs of uggs and I am always so comfortable in them.. I used to hate them but once i slipped my feet in I was in love


----------



## ohcloudyworld (Oct 26, 2007)

I really don't like Uggs. To me, they're short for "ugly" but I can understand why some people who live in really cold climates wear them since they're really warm. People in mini-skirts in the middle of summer? No excuse.


----------



## msmegz (Oct 26, 2007)

I love my UGGs! I think they're ugly as hell, but they're totally comfy. Haha


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 26, 2007)

not for my damn near $200,lmao

hate it....


----------



## rgrate (Oct 26, 2007)

don't waste your money!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 26, 2007)

Save the Sheep! &gt; Home

Take Action: Pink Calls for Boycott of Australian Wool Until Lamb Mutilations and Cruel Live Export Practices End

The PETA Files: Pamela Anderson Gives Uggs the Boot


----------



## love heals (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't like Uggs!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 9, 2007)

I have short Uggs and I love them. They are natural, not like these. When your feet are cold, they are the best!


----------



## Kaya (Nov 9, 2007)

naw


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 9, 2007)

ewww......not nice


----------



## tuhnoo (Nov 13, 2007)

good for at home, but not out.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 18, 2007)

love them

esp. in the winter


----------



## anjuu (Nov 18, 2007)

they look kinda.......... robotic


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 21, 2007)

i am not fond of any uggs at all. they look comfortable but are too cumbersome...like moon boots or something


----------



## KrazyPhish (Dec 14, 2007)

I can't quite figure ugg boots out, girls around here wear them with tight tight pants or tiny tiny mini-skirts and I just think "What are you doing? Are you going to club or are you going to bed?"

I have a pair I meander around home in, in the winter. I wouldn't wear them out and I wouldn't pay that much for them.


----------



## adela_dawn (Dec 14, 2007)

lol ^^ i think theyre ugly, when you wear a miniskirt you should wear boots with some sort of heel.it looks a lil bit more flattering


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Dec 24, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwwwww I hate ugg


----------



## econ34 (Dec 24, 2007)

ehh


----------



## Akkemie (Apr 30, 2008)

I've never wore Uggs.

Here in The Nethelands one only see them in the big citys.

Most styles I dont like...I find them big and ugly.

But this one I like....so I bought them on Ebay.


----------



## Darla (Apr 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think uggs are the ugliest foot wear on the planet..........sorry


----------



## Domitilla (May 1, 2008)

I love the shape and comfort of UGGs boots, but I refuse:

a)to spend 250â‚¬ for a pair of casal boots

b)to have a dead sheep around my feet and legs

so I just have a cuple of UGG style syntetic boots and love 'em. I don't care if they are not "original" (they're not "fake", are just a similar style in other brands), I like 'em, they are comfy, and I wear 'em ONLY from october to march.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 7, 2008)

Ya, I've never quite understood the UGG!

I agree that is the sound in my head when I see them, UUGGGHHH!


----------



## MACGin (May 21, 2008)

Uggs...the worst thing to happen to fashion footware in a long time.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (May 21, 2008)

no way


----------



## *Melody* (May 28, 2008)

Wow ... those are super shiny!

I've never liked UGGs, so no way I would ever get them.


----------



## mhm_megan (May 28, 2008)

i hate uggs, but i'd probably wear those. they just look so comfy.


----------



## fashion_junkie (Jun 9, 2008)

UGH! soo sick of them.


----------



## sarona (Jun 10, 2008)

hate it


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 11, 2008)

i think uggs are ok as long as it is stylish and fashionable... but with that uggs.. i dont think so.. it's a nay for obvious reasons.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 11, 2008)

Hard on the eye, but oh so easy on the feet!

I love UGGS and Birkenstocks for the comfort they give. LOVE THEMMMMM!!!!


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 6, 2008)

No!! Hate it!


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 9, 2008)

i prefer the classic uggs.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm around Uggs all the time. I am in high school, and practically every girl has them. They look good on a lot of people.

But this particular pair?

HATE!

If you're going to buy Uggs, buy the regular ones in a tolerable color. These are just obnoxious-looking!


----------



## amarose (Jul 22, 2008)

i have to disagree with most and say that CROCS are the ugliest shoes on the planet !

those uggs are gross, but i don't mind the other neutral colours.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Aug 27, 2008)

Those would be really cute with some nice skinny jeans. I was never a fan of UGGs but I broke down and bought a pair at Nordstroms Anniversary sale for $99. I am getting excited about wearing them. But I am scared at the same time. I don't like my feet to be HOT!!!


----------



## margaret28 (Feb 18, 2010)

not my style.. too bulky for me little feet


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 19, 2010)

If loving Ugg's is wrong I don't wanna be right.

On that note some of the styles are kinda fugly, but some are kinda nice and they are sooooo comfy!


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 19, 2010)

Uggs are VERY comfy and warm, but they look nasty, I have them in pink (short) and I only got them just because those came in pink, and I got them for a very cheap price, it was 150


----------



## nikkixoxoxo (Apr 8, 2010)

I like them for casual days, but I would never buy a pair myself. I've gotten all of mine as gifts.


----------



## piegirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Can't say that I'm a fan, however, I like them more than Crocs!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Apr 8, 2010)

Noooo


----------



## Darla (Apr 8, 2010)

Not only are they UGLY but they are bad for your feet too!


----------



## Natasha668 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hate them.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 8, 2010)

Some pairs do look nice, but not those ones. They do look pretty comfy though...


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 15, 2010)

Uggs are everywhere...but if it's what you like, go for it! ;D


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

The metallic just isn't my thing, and I prefer the shorter ones.


----------



## Ricciolina (Sep 6, 2010)

Love uggs. So warm and comfy and cute with leggings!


----------



## costablu (Sep 6, 2010)

Love them. Granted, they are one of those things that you see EVERYWHERE but then again, there's a reason why. They are just so darn comfy! I know other brands make them, too and I've tried them...Target knockoffs, Emus, etc. but so far I have found that the sheepskin from the Ugg brand are the softest.


----------



## GlitterDoll (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 3 pairs of UGGs. One short pair in chesnut, a pair the same length as the one in your picture in the pale colour .. sand I think its called? and a pair of sand coloured cardigan UGGs.

I only wear them in the winter, I agree that their ugly. But when it's snowing and your toes are turning blue I couldn't care less. Plus they are so comfy.

All 3 of my pairs are bin worthy now and I wont be wearing them this winter. I am liking the look of the Australian Luxe boots which are a similar style, but they have studs and patterns on which I quite like. Will probably try a pair of those this winter.

But back to the picture you posted? no I don't like that style. They would probably look better if they were shorter though.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2011)

I have never owned a pair of UGGs. (gasp) I just never got into them.  Im a leather girl and love my leather heeled boots.  If its snowing... Timberland for me.  Maybe one day I'll own a pair of UGGs, but Id rather take the money and buy a purse!


----------



## Sylean (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't like regular Uggs, but I absolutely hate that metallic finish (sorry if you like it!). I don't like how they feel on, either. They're just way too roomy! I don't know, maybe it's because I ordered a size up (which is what I always do), but my feet weren't very secure in their place when I got a pair. That's a wasted hundred+ dollars because I never, ever wear them. They're so ugly. I bought the knit-looking ones, not the suede-ey, furry ones.


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2011)

Those are really really bad.  To make matters worse you see lots of teenage girls wearing them out with short shorts. 

They look awful but maybe they are comfortable, but they are supposed to be really bad for the feet  (my niece is a podiatrist) so in the long run it just sucks all the way around.   Why hasn't this fad died yet?   This thread is like 4 years old.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh they are hideous!! But I do have a pair they are from old navy for 20 bucks so I can throw them away when winter is over!! I got the ones that fold over with fur but I always keep them stretched right up to the knee and have gotten many compliments, if the long one's are in style come fall I may just have to invest in a pair.

On a side note being from the country I live near reserves and have access to handmade moccasins, less then a pair of uggs and much prettier, I'll probably just get another pair of them now that I think about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rarity (Apr 18, 2011)

Love, but in a classic color, like black.


----------



## kdalt2000 (May 17, 2011)

They are soooooo UGGly, but so comfortable.  As long as you get a classic/neutral color they aren't that bad.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 19, 2011)

I truly think UGGs (even non-metallic Classics) are hideous. But they're comfy and stand-up to Winter well.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *juxtapose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i prefer the classic uggs.



agreed, if they're neutral colored i like them. but i haven't worn them in years.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 19, 2011)

I think Uggs are the ugliest boot EVER.  I hate them with a passion.  Especially when girls wear them in the summer with booty shorts.  YUCK.  They were originally made for surfers....crazy


----------



## kdalt2000 (May 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *athingofbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would only go for the UGG boots that are knit. I have some knock off versions, kind of like the metallic pair in the pic above. To be quite honest, I'm not a fan of the style, but where I live, it snows for half the year, so they're an unfortunate necessity.



Ironic that they are great for snow, but they suggest not getting them wet.


----------



## Casey18 (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate shoes like that


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *athingofbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I found them to be horrendous in the snow. They're warm in the winter, but whenever there's ice on the ground, so many people at my college used to fall because of them. Maybe they're just not made to withstand Utah winters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *athingofbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would only go for the UGG boots that are knit. I have some knock off versions, kind of like the metallic pair in the pic above. To be quite honest, I'm not a fan of the style, but where I live, it snows for half the year, so they're an unfortunate necessity.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were originally made for surfers soooo yeah lol


----------



## ls820 (Jun 3, 2011)

we have the mini boots, if thats what you call it... they got up to your ankles. my whole family have a pair and we only wear it indoors. i don't own a pair of UGGS but i think i'll need to get one for the cold winter coming up!


----------

